# How To Strip A Roof



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 15, 2017)

http://thechive.com/2017/03/15/peeling-a-roof-off-of-a-house-is-oddly-satisfying-to-watch-video/


----------



## steveray (Mar 15, 2017)

That is kinda awesome!


----------



## mark handler (Mar 15, 2017)

That is kinda risky.


----------



## cda (Mar 15, 2017)

Talent!!!!


----------



## tmurray (Mar 15, 2017)

Must be in Canada. Buddy's got the roll up the rim Tim Horton's coffee.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 15, 2017)

That takes some balls!!

That is foolish!!

I'm so confused, its one of those impressive sites to see that has the potential to end bad and cost the unwitting owner!! Looks to me they already grabbed a portion of the sheathing


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 15, 2017)

still have to deal with all those little nails


----------



## JBI (Mar 16, 2017)

Wood shake/shingle is one thing... bet they couldn't do that with 3-tab asphalt shingles though. LOL


----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2017)

Agreed, we see very limited shake roofs, would be a lot tougher with 3-tab or arch shingles. But still impressive, and yes, foolish! Slight mishap,and now you have sheathing, rafter/truss damage............


----------



## Steve Bailey (Mar 27, 2017)

why does that look like fun??


----------



## fatboy (Mar 27, 2017)

Steve Bailey said:


> why does that look like fun??



Just does.............

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## cda (Mar 27, 2017)

Steve Bailey said:


> why does that look like fun??




Welcome

What do you do for a paycheck ?


----------

